# Any Other Avians Out There?



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

My Fursona is an avian. I am new to the community still and trying to find like minded people.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

I tried to make an avian sona once. I can't draw feathers. or beaks. or wings in general. I'm sad now.

EDIT: Welcome! I hope you make a lot of friends here! x3


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Henlo! I am also new, and I love the fluffy feathery birbfolk! Absolutely my favorite species, by far.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I tried to make an avian sona once. I can't draw feathers. or beaks. or wings in general. I'm sad now.
> 
> EDIT: Welcome! I hope you make a lot of friends here! x3


HI! haha, I never thought I'd connect with an avian and once I got sketching I fell head over talons for the sona I made.
Thank you! I hope I do too


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Henlo! I am also new, and I love the fluffy feathery birbfolk! Absolutely my favorite species, by far.



I fell head over talons for this sona once I got to sketching her out. haha! Newbies gotta stick together....like birds of a feather XD oh the puns are great too the avians.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh, bird puns, _heck frickin yes_. 

hey hey...

y'know, it's not a Murder of Crows without Probable _Caws 
_
0v0v0v0v0v0


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Oh, bird puns, _heck frickin yes_.
> 
> hey hey...
> 
> ...


Oh my... well done


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Oh, bird puns, _heck frickin yes_.
> 
> hey hey...
> 
> ...


You're such a _hoot_


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> You're such a _hoot_


_Owl _admit, that one was pretty good.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)

WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

Br3a said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU STARTED!


Just barrel roll with it


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> _Owl _admit, that one was pretty good.


That's birdy good.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

It's not a _cardinal _sin to have a little fun with wordplay, is it?


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 7, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> It's not a _cardinal _sin to have a little fun with wordplay, is it?


Nah, i'm gonna be _raven_ about this for days


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Just make sure not to make things _Hawkward, _or these will no longer be _Emusing.._


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 8, 2018)

OH OH! MY *TERN
*


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 8, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> OH OH! MY *TERN*


hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! _Wren _will this end?


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 9, 2018)

I am one of those Avians...

I can't draw but I can create descriptions of my character(s) that I come up with


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 9, 2018)

Starbeak said:


> I am one of those Avians...
> 
> I can't draw but I can create descriptions of my character(s) that I come up with


Same!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 9, 2018)

Starbeak said:


> I am one of those Avians...
> 
> I can't draw but I can create descriptions of my character(s) that I come up with


Tell me about your birsona!


----------



## 134 (Feb 9, 2018)

I know an Avali...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a golden eagle


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 9, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I have a golden eagle


I love eagles!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 9, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I love eagles!


They're pretty baller


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 9, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> They're pretty baller


Absolutely.


----------



## Dr. Pidget (Feb 16, 2018)

Haha ^v^ for the life of me,  can't figure out why avians are so rare; ~1-3% of the fandom depending on which statistics you're looking at. For, me, I'll definitely be a bird; I just haven't yet decided. I'm partial to this beasty, but that may change.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2018)

Dr. Pidget said:


> Haha ^v^ for the life of me,  can't figure out why avians are so rare; ~1-3% of the fandom depending on which statistics you're looking at. For, me, I'll definitely be a bird; I just haven't yet decided. I'm partial to this beasty, but that may change.


Because people think canidae and felidae are cool when they're totally lame


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 16, 2018)

Dr. Pidget said:


> Haha ^v^ for the life of me,  can't figure out why avians are so rare; ~1-3% of the fandom depending on which statistics you're looking at. For, me, I'll definitely be a bird; I just haven't yet decided. I'm partial to this beasty, but that may change.


Very neat! I am a white peacock (geisha really). 
We birds of a feather need to stick together! ^v^


----------



## TomVaporeon (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey hey, I'm a birb too! It is quite uncommon, but more and more people are seeing the light! *the infiltration is almost complete soon the birds will take over *Welcome!


----------



## Goldenqilin (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm an avian! Both of my sonas are avians actually. Aurora is a bearded vulture/pit viper and Crowbar is a griffin.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2018)

I eat avians.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I eat avians.


Rude.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 19, 2018)

CLUCK hellow their betcha never meet rooster before XD


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 19, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> CLUCK hellow their betcha never meet rooster before XD


I love cocks!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello my fellow flighted friends, I am totally belong here and in no way a suspicious invader.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 19, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Rude.


They taste great with gravy.


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a gryphon that used to be (possibly still is??) my main sona. Here'a a couple pieces of him:


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

sqwooklife


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't have a bird fursona, but I do have a bat-like fursona of a Species I created.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 26, 2018)

Coal-River said:


> I don't have a bird fursona, but I do have a bat-like fursona of a Species I created.


If it has wings it’s a friend o’ Mine


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 8, 2018)

Late to the Avian party but I'm here too yup! I love avians, they're so versatile


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 10, 2018)

Yep, me :3


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 10, 2018)

Avians are pretty.

And I will fight anyone who says otherwise :V


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 12, 2018)

well, I've got an avali and a phoenix sona.....double birb boi :>


----------



## Nixter_the_Phoenix (Mar 19, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> well, I've got an avali and a phoenix sona.....double birb boi :>


Hey! I have a phoenix sona too! :>

Also hi, I just joined FA not too long ago.


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Mar 19, 2018)

Nixter_the_Phoenix said:


> Hey! I have a phoenix sona too! :>
> 
> Also hi, I just joined FA not too long ago.


Welcome!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 19, 2018)

Nixter_the_Phoenix said:


> Hey! I have a phoenix sona too! :>
> 
> Also hi, I just joined FA not too long ago.


noice, glad to have another spicy birb boi around! ^ ,^


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a goose OC.


----------



## Zypter (Mar 23, 2018)

I have an eagle and a red shoulderd macaw OC. Though I don't have a decent image for the latter one.



Spoiler: And this one is a bit old.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 23, 2018)

One of my friends, a fella named Remroto, is a birb. But, I don't know if he's on the forums.


----------

